# Vag-com: Windows up/down with key fob VW CC



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a 2011 VW CC sport and I have been trying to get the windows to open and close with the key fob through Vag-Com. I got this to work in the sense that the windows roll down when I hold the unlock button and they go back up when I hold the lock button But when I go to unlock the car the driver's side window rolls down too much. I know the window is suppose to go down .5'' to clear the frame of the car but now when I press the unlock button it goes down about 3'' and it only goes back up if I hold the lock button. Does anyone know how I can fix this problem?...I also have 20% tints I dont know if that would effect anything.

Here are some screenshots of the codes: 

Byte 6









Byte 7









Byte 8









Byte 9









Adaptation


----------



## AdamEntity (Apr 3, 2012)

*Comfort Windows Up & Down via remote control.*

Have you tried enable Byte 08, Bit 05 to on?

You may always want to check the MFI settings as seen here in this video:
CC settings to remote your windows 

[Byte 06 Binary: 00001110 Hex: 0E]
[Byte 07 Binary: 01111111 Hex: 7F]
[Byte 08 Binary: 00110110 Hex: 36]

Always save a backup copy of all settings before making changes so you can easily revert back to the original. Great for those that try to "over program" or just new to programming. You don't want to run into a problem you can undo :banghead:.


----------



## kypzshenzhen (May 8, 2014)

I just bought a 2011 VW CC and I want to program the car and unlock this feature,too.

Where did you purchase the OBD cable and the VCDS software? Did you purchase them both on the VCDS offical
website or you found some cheap ones on other places? Can you tell me where did you get them?

The official price is so unreasonable and I think won't pay this amount of money for getting this feature.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

kypzshenzhen said:


> I just bought a 2011 VW CC and I want to program the car and unlock this feature,too.
> 
> Where did you purchase the OBD cable and the VCDS software? Did you purchase them both on the VCDS offical
> website or you found some cheap ones on other places? Can you tell me where did you get them?
> ...


The real deal is what you want, IF you are going to stay with VW Vehicles.
Visit Ross-Tech.com for the Cable options, and the software that is offered for the life of said Cables.


----------

